# Saskatchewan Bear Hunt



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a good buddy that runs a bear and deer camp in Saskatchewan,with great succes on both.I go every year for one or the other,this year i will be returning for the bear saeson(september). I thought maybe somebody from the site might want to go. with the fuel prices the way they aret he more heads the cheaper for all,as long as we can find someone with a bigger truck or van. This is an outstanding hunt with many bears along with color phases, for a really good price. keep in mind this is saskatchewan not quebec,or ontario which in my mind and many others there is no comparison with the west and east side.the west side has a much better quality of bears, not saying you can't get a big bear in the east but there is better number of big bears to the west...like i said i will be on this hunt right along with you so no BS. i have been on many bear hunts and only 1 other even came close to this outfiitter but it was double the cost. I have also been taking to the Ringers and no how it feels.so if you think you might be interested check out the website or give me a call directly... www.trulycanadianoutdoors.com or (734)755-0123 Chris thanks and good luck hunting


----------



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

still looking


----------



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

You will not be disappointed!!!!!!


----------



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

check out this footage of my hunt from last year. I never did end up shooting a bear but had plenty of chances as you will see and was looking for a 400 plus pound bear. I think we had multiple bears of that caliber in front of us but it is really hard to judge them in 3-4 foot standing oats crops as you can see. Still some of the most fun I have had chasing bears and both other guys that came with me last year tagged out early hunting over baits, with a 400lb black bear and another beautiful brown just under 300lbs and saw other decent bears as well.

http://youtu.be/mPsprh7N_9s


----------

